# Cape Tribulation -- pythons and others



## moloch05 (Aug 28, 2008)

My son Nicholas and I went on a herp trip to far north Queensland for a couple of weeks at the end of November and start of December, 2007. As usual, we did lots of driving and visited a number of interesting places. This post includes photos from a spectacular area, Cape Tribulation National Park. December is the start of the rainy season and we had rain each day but usually for awhile in the afternoon and at night. The days and nights were hot and humid.

We drove to Cape Trib from Cooktown. This is a view of the coast after dropping off the Atherton Tablelands near Port Douglas. 







Further north near Mossman:






The coast a little south of Daintree:











Daintree River crossing:






Cape Tribulation area:





















... and the beautiful Cape Tribulation. Nick and I sat on the beach at dusk, fed the mosquitos and enjoyed a six-pack of Corona while watching the approach of a thunderstorm. It was a great way to finish off a day with lots of driving.






Nights were hot and humid but these were excellent conditions for pythons. We found five of these snakes on the road. 

Amethyst Python (_Morelia amethistina_):






... ticks on the neck:

















Carpet Python (_Morelia spilota_) -- these ivory coloured animals were stunning:

python 1:
















python 2:
















The only other snake that we found was a Brown Tree Snake (_Boiga irregularis_):







During the day, we explored the fan-palm forest near the visitor's centre.











Lizards in the fan-palm forest included Major Skinks (_Egernia frerei_):






_Saproscincus lewisi_: I assume that it is a _S. lewisi_ and not a _S. basilicus_ based on distribution alone.





_Carlia rubrigularis_:






Frogs included these nicely coloured male _Litoria jungguy_ 











... and a female:








A huge and beautiful scarab:






This native hibiscus was common on beaches and waterways:






Regards,
David


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 28, 2008)

Great photo's, I love the area, the mosses under the scrubby show the climate and terrain to a tee..


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pics! Sounds like you had a great time


----------



## Australis (Aug 28, 2008)

Great report David, from a stunning area.

Your _C.rubrigularis_ is an exceptional specimen.



Cheers,
Matt.


----------



## jaih (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pics, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow those would have to be the most stunning wild snakes i have seen. Cant wait to get up there in late sept........ That shot with the houses is that just south of mossman on the highway by any chance?


----------



## Lozza (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome pics David - some beautiful wild snakes there, great find


----------



## andyscott (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pics,

i just came back form Port Douglas a few weeks ago.
The only wild snake I saw up there was a Slatey Gray.
Although I did spend 4 nights up at Cape Trib (PKs Jungle Village) and saw 3 wild Cassowarys.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 28, 2008)

*Great shoot's mate, thanks for sharin.*


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the comments.

Brigsy,
I can't remember exactly whether the photo was to the north or south of Mossman. It was not far from the turnoff to Mossman Gorge.

Regards,
David


----------



## Perko (Aug 28, 2008)

Those carpets are stunning....


----------



## JasonL (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the beetle.. I was up there in Oct 07, only 1 day for herping and found stacks, about 20 plus Boyds, a croc on a white sand beach, a scrubby, a good handful of lacies, various skinks, 2 cassowary's and heaps of fury critters. A must do at least once in your life place for all Australians I think, can't wait to get back up there with more herp time.


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 30, 2008)

Ahhhh, Dave, that was cruel, always makes me wish I was up there that part of Australia is the best place on earth in my opinion. Thanks for sharing your photos, great quality!


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sensational scrubby shots.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, looks like a fantastic trip. Love the scrubby and jungle pics. That 2nd jungle is awesome.


----------



## FAY (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pics as always David.
You certainly get around lol
Those carpets were spectacular!

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## gman78 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great Jungles.
Beautiful natural colour


----------

